# Orange County, CA Craigslist Bicycle Sale



## ridingtoy (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone see or post about this one yet? Bicycles from the 1930s to 1970s for sale.

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/2627297878.html

Mods: Please feel free to close this topic if it's a repeat CL link.

Dave


----------



## Dope54 (Oct 6, 2011)

*uh huh*

thats from bicycle linda


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 6, 2011)

Dope is right. Linda got her ass in a sling and her shop closed. Her partner(?) is selling off stuff. The bikes are cheaper than they were in her shop, but not cheap! She did have alot of bikes. Any particular one you are interested in? These are about 20 mins from my house, LMK.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 6, 2011)

*That lady is "out there"*

Never any deals with her, retail, retail, retail.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahhh...I see her reputation preceeds her. Being an east coaster, this is the first I've heard of bicycle Linda.

Dave


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 6, 2011)

Whatever happened to "bicycle linda" ???  I remember her from ten years ago on eBay, then she suddenly vanished.  I never understood why she even bothered, she sold everything at about 150 percent of high retail and didn't back anything she sold, had a rep for ripping people off.  Looks like karma caught up with her ???


----------



## DMNCLNR (Oct 7, 2011)

I have never dealt with bicycle Linda, not because of her prices but because of her reputation! I was told the last time she was in jail that her partner sold off all of her inventory! Beware of these parts!!! I hate to be the one to say
 this but would also hate to see someone on here get screwed! She is not and has never been on the up and up.! Again this is all hear say but buyer beware!!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, I'm now glad I posted this link. If nothing else, it will bring it to the attention of uninformed members, like myself, to know the situation behind this sale and approach with caution if interested in any bikes.

Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 7, 2011)

I have heard these stories as well. The only thing I know is she always had what I needed. Granted it was expensive, but vintage bike stuff aint common at bike stores. I liked her, she was different but arent we all!


----------



## okozzy (Oct 7, 2011)

*Bad vibe*

I got a bad vibe from her the very first time I went into her store, being in sales, I can spot a less than honest person a mile away.:eek:


----------

